# Raleigh Sprint



## Sulley (Apr 6, 2012)

*Raleigh Sprite*

Im not sure if this belongs here if not it can be moved. A buddy of mine gave this bike to me today, he got it about 8 years ago and hung it in his greenhouse, he got it from a lady yes lady that bought it new and rode it a few time and stuck it in her basement, i now nothing about this type of bike but a few hours of cleaning and aired up the tires i was ridin, if anyone could help me with a year or tell me where to look on the bike for any numbers that would be great.  Sulley


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Age...*

The biggest two clues are the gears and the badge. Raleigh stopped making bikes in Nottingham in the mid 70's, but they carried on saying it on the frony for a few years until a court case made them stop. I can't for the life of me remember when that court case was, but that may be something to look at. Second, no three speed says 80's to me, but it'll be somewhere between late 70's-late 80's. Is there a frame number anywhere on it?


----------



## Sulley (Apr 6, 2012)

I did find some numbers on the seat post part of the frame. DB528108   thats all i see. With a little searching i think i found it, 1976 seems to be the year and Coffee is the color. Sulley


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Okay...*

How specific do you want me to be?  I could tell you it's a 1975 bike if that's all you're really after knowing..... or I could tell you that it was built by Raleigh in their Ireland factory in February 1975. It was the 28108th bike in that production run, meaning it wasn't the 28108th built that year, but the 28108th one of that model of bike built there


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Oh...*

If you want to know how I came up with that, check out http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html and it's fairly easy to work out. That type of serial is very near the bottom of the page under the heading "1973-1982+ "Standardized" Serial System". Nice bike by the way!


----------



## Sulley (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow thanks that all i need to know   Thanks again.  Sulley


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 6, 2012)

No worries, if you need any other help with British bikes just let me know


----------

